# Worried about Yogi



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I took Yogi to the Vet two weeks ago for whining while pooping, sudden voiding in the house and then I notice lower stomach tenderness when I went to pick him up (I seldom pick him up as he does most things on his own). At the vet they did x rays, blood work, and invasive physical examination he moaned and whined but stood still for it. He had blood in his urine, but there were no strictures, stones, no polyps and the test came back neg. for crystals. He has a UTI but after two weeks he is not better, there is no more voiding in the house but, he comes to me even in the house to poop and whines and carries on. The vet put him on Prednisone three days ago. This morning when all the dogs were out doing there business he ran back in and pooped in front of me making pitiful sounds.

We are going back to the Vet today for an ultra sound and more blood work. I am very worried about him. He still is sore in the lower stomach area, he will climb stairs and get on the bed but mostly stays on the floor (it is hot here). We always have apple cider in the drinking water because it helps blind Boo Boo fine the water if it gets moved.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Robbie, Yogi is beautiful. I hope you get answers today, poor guy. I wish they could talk.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Yogi! Feel better!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I wish they could tell us what was wrong. Yogi is beautiful. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:grouphug:I'm sorry Yogi isn't well. Its so hard not knowing what is the matter. My prayers are with him . I hope we hear better news soon.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Poor Yogi. It must be very distressing for him to poop in front of you so that you can know something is wrong. Get well soon. Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I hope they figure out the cause of the problem and that Yogi gets well real soon.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts out to Yogi and momma!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Feel better Yogi. Poor baby.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Yogi. Please keep us posted. I hope it's nothing serious.

Fred once had packed anal glands. It only happened to him once after surgery. I can't even tell you how much he whined and pretty much was throwing fits. I hope it's something as simple as that. Hugs and kisses!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh poor yogi. Keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hugs and woofs , hope you find out something soon.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Lickies from Mig and Pixie dear Yogi!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going to be watching closely for an update, Robbie. Hope your vet can figure this out. It's upsetting when we know one of our babies are in distress. Get better, Yogi.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You are all so great. Yogi has an inflammation of both the colon and rectum caused by the same bacteria as the UTI, he is on the right antibiotic for it he is going to do a second course and the prednisone should help relieve the inflammation. He is getting better he did not carry on when the Vet examined him, we did the ultrasound to rule out a blockage (we had done xrays). The pain he has when he poops is from the inflammation and the Vet's says it is probably painful at that time, the good news is he still goes and both the antibiotic and prednisone is doing it's job.

I was soooo worried, generally UTI's clear up quickly...I have never had a male dog with one before and the girls usually are feeling better a few days after being on an antibiotic.
We had ruled out anal glands first, but that was my first thought two weeks ago even though he felt fine to me. I am relieved and hopeful the second round will clear up the infection.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good news. Hope Yogi is much better in a few days.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers that Yogi feels AOK real soon!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear the lil' guy is sick  He's such a beauty! I hope the antibiotics work :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yay! Thank goodness the vet got it figured out! Feel better soon, Yogi!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I love good news!!! I's so happy things are looking up for the handsome little guy.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Poor Yogi, I hope that he starts to feel better quickly.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

So glad the vet got the diagnosis and surely Yogi will feel better soon. I would be beside myself if Rosie got sick.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so happy that Yogi will be feeling better soon. Hugs to both of you!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Poor, poor Yogi Get better soon!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank goodness, it sounds like he will be on the mend.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

glad to hear he's feeling better; get well quickly, Yogi


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just saw this, Robbie. Your handsome Yogi was in so much pain -no wonder you were worried. I have had Inflammatory Bowel Disease (Crohn's Disease) and know his pain too well.

It sounds as if you have a terrific Vet. I hope that Yogi Is all better by now.

Hugs,


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Starr I did not notice Yogi's tiny piddling always on the hard floor and tiny, I found the pee but I thought it was from my Bolonka girl who I was house training and I thought I was not taking her out enough and it kept happening in rooms I did not let her go in, poor Yogi. He is half way through is second series of pills and back to his old self pooping outside hidden from view.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That's good news. How do they get those kind of infections?. My sisters dog is really sick her kidneys are not working right . Next step is a biopsy if the antibiotics don't help. She has the vet guessing.Because most of her tests are fine .
Its been about two mo on and off sick. He thinks an infection of some sort or poison. She had to get IV's three times last week and stayed over night friday. She is an Australian Shepard who is 13 years old.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We hope you feel better very soon Yogi.


----------

